# Donald Archie MacIntyre



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

I know that the above sailor was lost at sea in 1916. 
He came from Barra, Outer Hebrides
I do not know whether he was Royal or Merchant, does anyone know how I can trace him with just his name.
Any clues would be most welcome please.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

There are a few Macintyres (and McIntyres) including a Donald and a D on the Commonwealth War Graves Commission search engine in both the MN and RN for the First World War.
Google CWGC and it will take you to the site and just follow the instructions.
Also check the Public Records Office website for seamens records.
Hope this may help.
Regards
Peter


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Many thanks Peter I will try those


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Pass on your enquiry to Muldonaich,senior member, if he doesn't know he will know someone who does.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Nairda59 said:


> I know that the above sailor was lost at sea in 1916.
> He came from Barra, Outer Hebrides
> I do not know whether he was Royal or Merchant, does anyone know how I can trace him with just his name.
> Any clues would be most welcome please.


Not recorded on Barra War Memorial, there are two MacIntyres commemorated one MN (Bosun) one RN (Seaman), neither is called Donald.

There might be some other local members who can help, do you have any other clues?

Roddy


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Now I have a different story from Barra. My appologies.
Donald and his brother Murdoch were on a coal carrying coaster from Hamburg to ?unknown British port? when the vessel was lost with all hands just after the first world war. How do I follow this one?


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Drawing a blank this end, suggestion from one old salt is that you might be on wrong island, as MacIntyre more common name on South Uist
Roddy


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Roddy, many thanks but I'm sure it was Barra as his widow later married my grandfather.


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Peter4447 nice Barra flag, I fly it on my small boat !!


----------

